# Kernel 2.6.4 and iptables problem

## aab1016

I select the modules on the kernel to the iptables,and when i make:

#iptables -L

FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.4-rc1/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

iptables v1.2.9: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

What is this error, what can i do

Thanks

----------

## timfreeman

did you just upgrade your kernel?  you probably just need to run make modules_install .. (this just happened to me)

----------

## aab1016

I upgrade my kernel, from 2.4.22 to 2.6.4, and i make the make modules_install, and the problem is not soved

----------

## timfreeman

what did dmesg say?

----------

## timfreeman

also, check these threads

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=107331

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3913

----------

## aab1016

When i do dmesg:

on for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

cpufreq: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

Adding 682720k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe800, 00:0a:e6:93:cf:eb, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

pnp: the driver 'parport_pc' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0f' and the driver 'parport_pc'

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: irq 7 detected

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(3 :Cool: 

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(3 :Cool: 

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(3 :Cool: 

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(3 :Cool: 

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

lp0: console ready

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: reset, control = 0x0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 5, pci mem c689f000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: root hub device address 1

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb1: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.4-rc1 ohci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:03.0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb1: registering 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 1-0:1.0: no over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 1-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 1-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: intrenable 0x80000002 MIE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: hcca frame #0064

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: roothub.a 01001202 POTPGT=1 NOCP NPS NDP=2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: reset, control = 0x0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 10, pci mem c695a000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: root hub device address 1

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.4-rc1 ohci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:03.1

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb2: registering 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 2-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: intrenable 0x80000002 MIE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: hcca frame #00b0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: roothub.a 01001202 POTPGT=1 NOCP NPS NDP=2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: reset, control = 0x0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 11, pci mem c695c000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: root hub device address 1

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.4-rc1 ohci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:03.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb3: registering 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 3-0:1.0: no over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 3-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 3-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: intrenable 0x80000002 MIE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: hcca frame #00ae

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: roothub.a 01001202 POTPGT=1 NOCP NPS NDP=2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: reset hcc_params 7070 thresh 7 uframes 1024

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: capability 0001 at 70

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 9, pci mem c695e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: root hub device address 1

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb4: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.4-rc1 ehci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:03.3

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb4: registering 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 4-0:1.0: ganged power switching

hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 4-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 4-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times

hub 4-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 4-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 4-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 4-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

process `snmpd' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: port 1 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: GetStatus port 1 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 2 default language ID 0x409

usb 1-1: Product: JUMPDRIVE

usb 1-1: Manufacturer: LEXAR MEDIA

usb 1-1: SerialNumber: I143200016080

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 1-1: registering 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: LEXAR     Model: JUMPDRIVE         Rev: 1.20

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 251904 512-byte hdwr sectors (129 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: GetStatus port 1 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 100, change 1, 12 Mb/s

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 1-1: unregistering device

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00020100 PESC PPS

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 enable change, status 100

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: port 1 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: GetStatus port 1 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

usb 1-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 3 default language ID 0x409

usb 1-1: Product: JUMPDRIVE

usb 1-1: Manufacturer: LEXAR MEDIA

usb 1-1: SerialNumber: I143200016080

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 1-1: registering 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: LEXAR     Model: JUMPDRIVE         Rev: 1.20

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 251904 512-byte hdwr sectors (129 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 1-1: unregistering device

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: GetStatus port 1 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 100, change 1, 12 Mb/s

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00020100 PESC PPS

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 enable change, status 100

ip_tables: Unknown symbol nf_register_sockopt

----------

## timfreeman

did you look at those threads?  I think you might just have to remerge iptables and recompile the modules, but read those threads, I think this topic is a dupe.  Good luck with it

----------

## UberLord

 *aab1016 wrote:*   

> I upgrade my kernel, from 2.4.22 to 2.6.4, and i make the make modules_install, and the problem is not soved

 

You need to re-emerge iptables

If that fails, you need to emerge linux-headers >= 2.6.x and then re-emerge glibc, then re-emerge iptables.

----------

## kyron

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> You need to re-emerge iptables
> 
> If that fails, you need to emerge linux-headers >= 2.6.x and then re-emerge glibc, then re-emerge iptables.

 

Poke poke... wanted to know if it's absolutely necessary to rebuild glibc. Since it's a core package and all... Also, to know if this sequence really fixes the problem (I am living the exact same issue)

----------

